# Imam Allegedly Disparaged Servicemen At Their Funeral



## ManBearPig (May 25, 2013)

If this is true, that's complete bullshit!

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-team-6-members-to-hell-during-their-funeral/


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2013)

I heard this a little while ago and put little stock in it. 
According to the article linked it is very possible that nothing offensive was _meant_ by the Iman. However Islam itself is extremely offensive to anyone who is not Muslim (or doesn't like to see children sexually abused), so I could very easily believe that it is offensive, by proxy if you will.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2013)

I find it curious that with all the publicity over the loss no one knew about the Imam's comments until well over a year after the service. If I'm not mistaken this also came to light around the time the families alleged the loss was due to not using MH-47 airframes and also claiming that the administration's naming of DEVGRU in the UBL raid both caused the shoot down.

Maybe the Imam did disrespect our deceased, but the "revelation" that he did so along with the politicization of EXTORTION 17's loss leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I'm no fan of the religion or the administration, but emotional allegations with no proof made well over a year after the event?

I think our dead deserve a better legacy.


----------



## DA SWO (May 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I find it curious that with all the publicity over the loss no one knew about the Imam's comments until well over a year after the service. If I'm not mistaken this also came to light around the time the families alleged the loss was due to not using MH-47 airframes and also claiming that the administration's naming of DEVGRU in the UBL raid both caused the shoot down.
> 
> Maybe the Imam did disrespect our deceased, but the "revelation" that he did so along with the politicization of EXTORTION 17's loss leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I'm no fan of the religion or the administration, but emotional allegations with no proof made well over a year after the event?
> 
> I think our dead deserve a better legacy.


 
Maybe the families tried to work within th system and gave up after being stonewalled?

Why is a local Imam giving a prayer?  How many aboard the aircraft were muslim?  If zero, then why not a more apropriate service?

Why didn't the 160th support the mission?

Did someone leave the unit, and pass info to the families (i.e. that mission was fucked from the get-go)?

I am not going to slam the families, we have seen (Benghazi) lives wasted, and coverups attempted.  

Somebody screwed the pooch (JTF? JSOTF? Admin?) and the families want some answers.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 26, 2013)

I'm still not exactly sure about the circumstances here.  At :18 into the "American Prayer" video, the US and Afghan flags are clearly visible, and it seems apparent that this was an overseas service, and the flags indicate it was a combined service of some type.  So I can maybe see a legit reason for a Muslim cleric to be on the scene.  However, I'm kind of thinking that absent some extraordinary circumstances, or if one or more of the SEALs had been Muslim, no Islamic overtones of any type should have been present at the service.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2013)

7 or 8 Afghans were aboard.

I think people would be surprised at the number of SOF missions flown by conventional a/c.


----------



## Scotth (May 30, 2013)

They have "audio" and streaming pictures from the event.  These aren't videos of the event which is pretty surprising to me in today's world.  The clips were "produced" and not filmed with no way of knowing if this was actually part of the ceremony.  If you listen to the Iman's clip there is music in the background and the Iman's voice is recorded clear as a bell when he is supposedly talking in front of a large group in a hangar.  If you listen to all three clips they have background music in them.  Where does all that background music come from in a hangar in Afghanistan?

I'm going to call Bullshit on the whole story.


----------

